# user changes



## ruffneckred (May 11, 2016)

Is there a way to adjust the time stamp on my posts? 

Other sites (not relationship content) seem to remember what post I left when I left the forum and will take me back there, bookmarking I think it is called. Other sites have a "go to last viewed" icon, is anything like that available here?

TIA


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

Ruff, at the top of the screen, select Tools / Quick Links / Settings & Options / Edit Options. That takes you to a page where you will find a "Date & Time Options" you can change to reflect your time zone.


----------



## ruffneckred (May 11, 2016)

Uptown said:


> Ruff, at the top of the screen, select Tools / Quick Links / Settings & Options / Edit Options. That takes you to a page where you will find a "Date & Time Options" you can change to reflect your time zone.


Thank You


----------

